# DIET PLAN for mass Cycle-Dave Palumbo ifbb pro!



## tbbacot (Jun 23, 2009)

great diet guys..try it

DIET PLAN for mass Cycle-Dave Palumbo ifbb pro! | For Bodybuilders


----------



## Marat (Jun 23, 2009)

enough with the links from that site


----------



## alexvega (Jun 23, 2009)

umm good advise, but what happen with us the people who don like to eat outmeal and others food items mentioned


----------

